# undesireablity status



## patriciaella73 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello i was given a south African Multiple entry medical visa for 10 days per entry for 3 months when i got to hospital the doctors told me i needed to undergo an operation and i ended up overstaying for 14 days and i also tried to do a visa extension period but i couldn't get it before i left the country so i was issued with an undesirable person letter and i sent an appeal to the overstay DHA email and tried calling these numbers 012 406 2815 or 012 406 2816 to confirm receipt but there is no response for one month and i need to go back to hospital in jun.. what should i do ?? who should i talk to to help ??


----------

